# Bosch, Brose, Impulse 2.0 and Yamaha motor spares, repairs and help.



## Bearing Man (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi, 

some of you will already know of me for my work with the Bosch motors and bearings. Well, I haven't stopped there! I have been busy solving the Brose bearing issues and sourcing the Yamaha grooved bearings etc.
I still have a few issues with some of the Brose bearings but expect to have them sorted in the next week or two. 

Yes, this is a blatant plug for the business, but what I don't want, is someone being told they have to buy a new motor because they're out of warranty and you can't get the parts! Please remember https://www.performancelinebearings.com  should that day ever come!

We are in the UK but it's pretty easy to ship worldwide (normally 3 - 5 days) and I have just teamed up with our first service partner in Australia for an even faster cheaper service.

I am amassing a vast knowledge of these motors and will continue to support you guys with more videos, more motors, parts and technical help. But, I also need your help. Please support us and spread the word, help us become the support you would want when your warranty is out or your dealer doesn't want to know.

Thank you, :thumbsup:

Pete.


----------



## gregjet (Jun 7, 2010)

I need the RH cover for a 2016 Brose motor please. Bolt holes have broken. Last service tech must have been a bit strong!!!.
I have checked Specialized and Brose sites. Can you help?? Will send pic if you need.
Cheers


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I think we emailed before about a Brose motor. I have a very clean TF with new belt that for some reason doesn't provide power. Was planning to throw it out or chuck on ebay at this point.


----------



## KenDobson (Jan 18, 2008)

Looking for a Lev Sl 1.1 motor to get the sprague clutch out of. If you have a motor you would sell for parts please let me know.


----------

